# Tojiro 210mm blade Gyuto F-694 chef knife



## da_bsg (Aug 27, 2015)

Tojiro 210mm blade Gyuto F-694 chef knife

Anyone know what is it rockwell hardness?

* Is thin blade and light weight
* Receive with quite sharp, but if want to have it very sharp still need further polish.
* It Cut well
* Slice well
* Blade easily chip, so have to avoid cutting on hard board
* when use have to more on the slicing, rather than chopping or press cutting.
* Blade heavier than handle, so cutting provide good momentum 
* Handle feels comfortable, can use for long hours
* Low price and affordable

* Rust easily, really have to do it Japanese way, use damp cloth to wipe after every 3-5 cuts, use dry cloth to wipe after use damp cloth 3-5 times, repeat and repeat......


* What really borders me about this knife is The black paint on the blade. I understand it is for anti-rust, but is super easy to fall off, it fells off in black powdery foam, it sticks onto the food, making the food looks ugly and dirty. 

So I did further DIY to make the paint more lasting.

Knife received as it is:







Due to the paint easy to fall off, I use sand paper to sand off all the existing paint, at the same time making the knife surface rough, so my paint can bond better.











Then I apply industrial epoxy paint, it for ship and outdoor piping use. So very lasting, strong bonding, but the paint quite thick. Due to the pain are think the Japanese word "&#34276;&#27425;&#37070;&#20316;" almost disappear, to me is ok, as long as it become easy to use, the paint is very slow cure, 3 hours harden, 1 day surface dry, and takes 7 days to full chemical cure.

After full cure, the paint and metal blade intersection line have about 0.3-0.4mm thickness from the paint, making it doesnt feel smooth when slicing. So I use sand paper sand down the paint, making the paint is more gradual from the metal cutting blade up.

And this is final product: paint sticks well, black paint never so easily fall out again. 

Thanks for reading, hope you all like what I do and presented.


----------



## skiajl6297 (Aug 27, 2015)

Well that is one way to retain a kurouchi finish. Is the paint food safe? :whistling:


----------



## da_bsg (Aug 27, 2015)

I believe is safe, after chemical cure, it like a plastic.


----------



## chinacats (Aug 27, 2015)

Likely no less safe than whatever their "kurouchi" was...


----------



## El Pescador (Aug 27, 2015)

Wow...all I can say is...Wow.


----------



## El Pescador (Aug 27, 2015)

This is like Rhinolining a knife, right?


----------



## da_bsg (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes, is remove existing unreliable coating and add on more lasting coating to protect the blade.


----------



## ecchef (Aug 28, 2015)

Why not just buy a stainless knife? When it's time to thin the blade, how do you plan on keeping the paint from contaminating the stone?


----------



## daveb (Aug 28, 2015)

Seal the top of the stone?


----------



## da_bsg (Aug 28, 2015)

Trying different type of knife, what stone you are talking about.


----------



## panda (Aug 28, 2015)

has anybody tried stripping the KU and then etching it? i kind of want to get a petty one of these cause theyre so cheap and i need one to use at home.


----------



## chinacats (Aug 28, 2015)

panda said:


> has anybody tried stripping the KU and then etching it? i kind of want to get a petty one of these cause theyre so cheap and i need one to use at home.



Don't bother...waviest blade ever. Doesn't matter how you finish it if it won't cut worth a ****. I stripped and re-handled mine and now use it as a steak knife since it doesn't bother me to cut on plates, etc... Worst knife purchase ever which says a lot considering how little it cost.


----------



## panda (Aug 28, 2015)

that didnt take long lol


----------

